# Where to place this clock



## BettyFran (Oct 29, 2018)

I have a 26” wall clock that I need advice on where to hang it. Should it be centered above this doorway or centered on the whole wall?


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I vote for centered over the entrance door.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Another vote for centered over door.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I wanted to help but I didn't have time.:devil3:


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

One more for over the door.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Where does the BOSS want it. 

That is more important than where a bunch of guys on the internet think. 

:devil3::devil3:

I think as the others, over the door, that way you do not have to look away from the door when exiting, just up and back down to see where you are going.


ED


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Above the pony wall where the little picture is.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

In the picture we see several elements to the right of the door - looks like a 1/2 wall plus the small rectangular picture to the right of the door. These have established "occupancy" of the space to the right of the door.

Therefore, the clock should be centered over the door.

I would however, suggest adding something tall and narrow to the right of the rectangular picture. Something like 7' bamboo sticks or similar that can break up that squareness on the right, the same way the clock will break up the squareness to the left over the door.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

de-nagorg said:


> *Where does the BOSS want it.
> That is more important than where a bunch of guys on the internet think.*
> 
> :devil3::devil3:
> ...


 * With a doubt, that is the absolute best advice that you have
been given * :yes: :thumbsup: :biggrin2:


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

I vote centered on the wall... off center will look retarded


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

This is a clock which, at least to me, is at least as much a tool as it is a decoration. Therefore, I would put it where it is most easily seen from wherever you will be most often in that room.


----------



## WilliamMorison (Jan 9, 2019)

In your room where is the direction of your door, in front of the door Wall, you have adjusted the wall clocked in centered on the wall.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I think it is about time they put the clock up.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nealtw said:


> I think it is about time they put the clock up.


Yeah! :yes:


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

I think you should buy another one, then throw them both out.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I think you should buy another one, then throw them both out.


 That clock hasn't moved a second in months. :devil3:


----------



## trump_richard (Feb 2, 2019)

First of all let me congratulate you on getting such a nice wall clock. I think it must centered on the whole wall.


----------

